
ENCR – Social Commerce - ENCRofficial
http://www.ENCR.io
======
ENCRofficial
An all-access pass for fans. A digital day job for creators.

ENCR is a niche optimization engine that has developed technologies to
monetize social commerce efforts by combining a direct-to-fan Live Stream
Studio, Uploadable photo/video content, Tip/Donation options and built-in
E-Commerce capabilities. When we pack these powerful features into a
subscription based business model, we believe that this will best allow us to
disrupt the failing social commerce landscape and begin to shape it's bright
future.

